# Ellen MacArthur



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

It just isn''t possible not to be exited about this young sailor taking on such a great challenge.

www.teamellen.com

I''ll bet that boat is just flying through the wave caps....look at the pictures and then look at the weather reports (and wind speeds).

Godspeed, Ellen.

MSL


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Saw another site where they were putting up bets as to whether she''d finish before the Vendée Globe racers.... interesting, seeing as she''s started out about two weeks behind.


----------

